# woocommerce site ideas



## chappy6107 (May 23, 2017)

Does anyone have a woocommerce/wordpress site that they sell from that they dont mind me looking at to get ideas of layout?

Does the woocommerce only offer 1 page to list products for sale? I dont seem to like any of the themes (free ones) I have found so far?


I should explain this better. I would like to be able to click on "shop" and get several page options to go to. Such as a mens/womens/kids or logos/slogans/other


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i just use the default storefront theme


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

chappy6107 said:


> Does anyone have a woocommerce/wordpress site that they sell from that they dont mind me looking at to get ideas of layout?
> 
> Does the woocommerce only offer 1 page to list products for sale? I dont seem to like any of the themes (free ones) I have found so far?
> 
> ...




Woocommerce is the platform, the theme you choose and modify is where your customisations come in. You can have as many pages and categories as you'd like too. I use Divi by Elegant Themes since it came out and love it. Idoshirts.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chappy6107 (May 23, 2017)

Biverson said:


> Woocommerce is the platform, the theme you choose and modify is where your customisations come in. You can have as many pages and categories as you'd like too. I use Divi by Elegant Themes since it came out and love it. Idoshirts.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like your "view stores" page and the way I click on each individual store. 

If I purchase Elegant Themes 1 year membership use one of their themes then say 3 years down the road the theme has a glitch will I have to buy another membership to get support for the theme that crashed?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.templatemonster.com/woocommerce-themes.php


----------



## chappy6107 (May 23, 2017)

seacookie said:


> https://www.templatemonster.com/woocommerce-themes.php


Thanks seacookie, I will check those out. Any that you recommed?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

chappy6107 said:


> Thanks seacookie, I will check those out. Any that you recommed?


There is to many of those which I like. -.-


----------



## mapache (Jun 18, 2017)

I've played with some of the display options in the settings menu. At first it was displaying all of my products on the front page, but I wanted more organization. If you organize your product categories better you can tweak the display settings to only show the categories on the top shop page and not the products. Try playing around with that and see if it helps. Good luck! And I'm also open to any feedback on my page!


----------



## nairacrell (Nov 7, 2020)

I personally recommend WooCommerce theme which is the best for e-commerce and WooCommerce site.
You can visit: Search results for: 'Wordpress responsive' | TemplateMela


----------

